# Doppler em tempo real Portugal!



## Earthling (28 Jun 2009 às 20:10)

Existe alguma maneira de ter imagens Doppler em tempo real de Portugal? É que no site da meteo.pt tem sempre 2 horas d atraso....
Não há nada com menor atraso?

Imagina que queria seguir as celulas em tempo real, como é que a malta o faz sem essas imagens em tempo real como por exemplo nos EUA.

Já tou a desesperar com isto pq não encontro em lado nenhum...


Obrigado!


----------



## Vince (28 Jun 2009 às 23:41)

Se te referes ao radar do IM, não há dados mais actualizados dos radares nacionais para além do que o IM fornece.  
De qualquer forma o atraso não é de 2 horas, é de 15 minutos. São actualizados apenas de meia em meia hora (o que é muito pouco) mas o atraso da saída de cada uma é de 15 minutos. A tua confusão das 2 horas deve vir do facto da hora impressa na imagem de radar estar em UTC, e agora com a hora de Verão estamos em UTC+1

PS: Só para esclarecer uma coisa. Nós em Portugal tal como na maioria dos países não temos acesso ao modo Doppler do radar que serve para medir velocidade e direcção, temos apenas acesso à medição da intensidade da precipitação. O modo doppler do radar é apenas do uso interno do IM, não está disponível ao público.


----------



## Earthling (29 Jun 2009 às 22:51)

Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos caro Vince.

Já agora aproveito para perguntar qual a diferença entre o radar do site da meteo pt e dos doppler la da noaa para caçar tornados!!!


obrigado!!


----------



## Brunomc (2 Jul 2009 às 23:00)

> PS: Só para esclarecer uma coisa. Nós em Portugal tal como na maioria dos países não temos acesso ao modo Doppler do radar que serve para medir velocidade e direcção, temos apenas acesso à medição da intensidade da precipitação. O modo doppler do radar é apenas do uso interno do IM, não está disponível ao público.



vamos fazer uma petição para termos acesso ao modo Doppler do radar.. é que dá ca um jeitão


----------



## Vince (3 Jul 2009 às 00:09)

Brunomc disse:


> vamos fazer uma petição para termos acesso ao modo Doppler do radar.. é que dá ca um jeitão



Não conheço nenhum país que disponibilize isso ao público, mesmo nos EUA apenas está disponível aos profissionais ou em produtos pagos. Sobretudo porque já é um produto que requer bastante conhecimento na interpretação do mesmo, não é tão simples como com a reflectividade da precipitação- A interpretação por vezes é feita olhando com minúcia para pequenos pormenores que podem ser muito subtis. Não é propriamente uma coisa para o público em geral.

Os outputs são coisas deste género:


----------

